
It's majority rule — even if only 10% believe it - jamesbritt
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44024703/ns/technology_and_science-science/
======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2805125> : Majority of comments

There are a couple of comments on each of these:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2813705>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818554>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2832758>

~~~
jamesbritt
Yikes. Thanks.

